# neato diy



## dreadyA (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=334261.0

I thought this as pretty neat


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG, that is a serious crafting obsession, but what charming results! 

Ten times more creative than I am.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 4, 2010)

Hah, its neat,right? I thought the hedgehog was cute.
The gf is obsessed with looking at do it your self things but
...never does any thing!
Lol


----------



## terracolson (Feb 4, 2010)

to cute!! more OCD pet people


----------

